# J'arrive à Fréjus (Var)



## Titov (13 Avril 2006)

Les hasards de la vie font que je m'installe à Fréjus dans le Var.

Quittant la région parisienne, je me retrouve coupé de tout les endroits Mac que je connaissais.

Existe-t-il des membres de MacGé là-bas ou des macounets tout simplement ? 

Quels sont les magasins, les réparateurs,... qui vendent et connaissent bien le Mac ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Hop  Pour se situer et rencontrer... prendre rendez-vous.


----------



## Alycastre (13 Avril 2006)

Tu ne vas quand même pas nous dire que tu regrettes .... :love: 
Il y a pas photo entre le lac d'Enghien et la corniche de l'Esterel !!!
Oui il est possible d'être Macophile en dehors de la capitale ! 
Tu as la Fnac Cannes ...
Et un Apple center ICI
Et la totale Là


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

Ahh les sirènes du Sud !!! Au bout de trois semaines, tu ne pourras plus jamais retourner dans le nord :love: :love:

Alors, moi je suis ,avec mon frere esope, de toulon,  et niveau mac on a rien !! Pas d'apple center, juste un pauvre fnac avec un tout petit petit rayon... Après pour ce qui est des plus petits revendeurs ou réparateurs, n'ayant pas encore eu de difficultés avec nos mac dans la famille , on ne s'est pas encore vraiment intéressé à la question...
Bienvenue dans notre belle région


----------



## Alycastre (13 Avril 2006)

Hyères .....
C'est vrai que la Fnac de Toulon est ridicule !
Pour l'instant, je n'ai aucun soucis d'après vente et pour les achats, tout passe par le net et bien sûr l'Apple Store  
Mais bon, je préfère regarder Porquerolles de ma fenêtre que les immeubles du trottoir d'en face de chez Surcouf .......


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2006)

Et si tu'as besoin d'un dentiste a Fréjus y'a Yip


----------



## Titov (14 Avril 2006)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.

C'est vrai que le Var n'est pas très riche en possibilités Mac... Il y a bien une AUG à Fréjus mais il ressemble plus à un club du 3e âge...(voir leur site)  là, je suis méchant et je m'en excuse d'avance. J'irai bien sûr les voir.

Ceci dit, lorsque qu'on va à l'Office du Tourisme de Fréjus ce sont de beaux iMac 20' qui trônent sur les bureaux.

Il y a deux ans je suis allé à la FNAC de Toulon et le rayon Mac est calamiteux... DARTY à Puget sur Argens totalement absent... Toutes les boutiques d'informatiques travaillent pour les PC et Windows :-(

J'irai contacter YIP (j'ai quelques travaux à lui donner...)

Entre les cartons, je lève le nez au ciel et c'est tout gris sur Enghien... Je ne crois pas que je regretterai la météo, le stress et la fausse qualité de vie d'ici. Le pire c'est qu'on s'y habitue. L'année dernière, j'ai pris mon premier bain (gratuit, il n'y a pas d'horodateur sur les plages) vers la mi mai sur les rochers ocres des calanques après St Raphaël...ahhhhh!!


----------



## jam007 (18 Avril 2006)

Bonne question. Chic un de plus dans le coin. J'ai ressenti à peu près la même chose en arrivant à Nice et je me rends compte qu'il faut du temps pour arriver à trouver de nouveaux repères et pour moi tout se calcule en kilomètres et en temps parce qu'on est à la fois proche et loin de tout ici surtout quand on travaille. Il y a peu d'endroits mac effectivement à part les centers ou ça a l'air confidentiel. A bientôt avec d'autres info. sur le forum ou ailleurs sait-on jamais.


----------



## esales (18 Avril 2006)

et moi, je débarque à HYERES.

Heureusement, pour les achats, il y a le web

Cela va me changer du climat de l'Est de la France.


----------



## Alycastre (18 Avril 2006)

esales a dit:
			
		

> et moi, je débarque à HYERES.
> 
> Heureusement, pour les achats, il y a le web
> 
> Cela va me changer du climat de l'Est de la France.


Tiens ....   Bonjour, voisin .....


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous ces nouveaux arrivants dans le sud !!!! 
un ricard, les olives, les cigales, avec ça on peut être loin de tout, on garde malgré tout l'essentiel


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (19 Avril 2006)

Bienvenue à Fréjus et ses alentours. 

Alors, oui, il y a les Apple Center MCS. Je ne connais que celui de Nice, côté boutique et SAV. Pas trop mal.

Et à Fréjus, il y a Sotei. Pas Apple Center et aussi revendeur PC, mais copain des Pommes. Très serviable les quelques fois où j'y suis passé.

A éviter, HBN. Chers et aussi pertinents que les vendeurs Fnac. 

Si jamais tu veux plus d'informations, sur les coins Apple ou autres (restaurants, coins sympas, ...) : aucun soucis. Tu me passes un message privé.

En espérant que tu te plaises à Fréjus / Saint-Raphaël.


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2006)

Et puis une bonne liste dans laquelle tu pourras peut être trouver ton bonheur :rateau:  


Celle des Membres de MacGénération... *Paca et Sud de la France...*


Bienvenido... al païs del mar, del sol y de las ragazzas...


----------



## Yip (19 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous 

macelene  

jpmiss   


Bienvenue effectivement, ça fait plaisir de voir de nouveaux arrivants, je me sentais un peu seul ici  

lepseudoquetutentapes tu es où ? :mouais:  j'te vois pas  


Je propose de se faire une AES côte-d'azur un de ces quatre, et comme Fréjus/ Saint-Raph c'est central par rapport à Nice et Toulon/Hyères...  allez on y réfléchit pour un restau sympa un week-end !


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> macelene
> 
> ...



c'est une très bonne idée, j'avais l'impression que toutes les AES n'avaient lieu que dans le nord!!! Donc c''est à préparer, si tu as une idée pour lancer le smilblick ...


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2006)

A voir quand c'est, je viendrais p'tête squatter !...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (20 Avril 2006)

J'suis timide. :rose:

Saint-Raphaël.


----------



## Titov (20 Avril 2006)

Pour l'AES, je suis partant.

Merci pour vos réactions ça fait chaud au coeur.

La communauté Mac c'est ça, c'est un peu plus d'humanité et de convivialité.

Je suis aussi preneur pour toutes bonnes adresses.


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2006)

*Ben pour une rencontre SUdiste...* ... va falloir goupiller ça rapidos... le temps se mettant au beau fixe on va commencer par être envahi de hordes de sandalettes-short...:rateau:

J'ai passé une journée hier  picnic, baignade   à la Seyne...  faut prévoir d'éviter les bouchons... :mouais:...

Mais bon.. ya des tas de trucs à faire par exemple *Virée à Porquerolles avant le rush...* 
Balades dans les calanques du côté de Cassis...  ... etc


... bon ça fait un peu loin pour nous en ces temps de disette pétrolifère... mais bon... qu'est ce que je ferais pas pour me les rouler al  Sol y el MAr...


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ben pour une rencontre SUdiste...* ... va falloir goupiller ça rapidos... le temps se mettant au beau fixe on va commencer par être envahi de hordes de sandalettes-short...:rateau:
> 
> J'ai passé une journée hier  picnic, baignade   à la Seyne...  faut prévoir d'éviter les bouchons... :mouais:...
> 
> ...



je suis partant pour tout ça   vers mi mai ou tout début juin ce serait cool, avant les estivants et avec le début des bonnes chaleurs !!


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

Bienvenue dans le Sud en tout cas, y'a bien des avantages 

_Et faudrait vraiment que je me décide à la faire ou pas cette longue soirée de 48-72h aux portes des Cévennes. Reste à savoir quand 
_


----------



## Yip (21 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je suis partant pour tout ça   vers mi mai ou tout début juin ce serait cool, avant les estivants et avec le début des bonnes chaleurs !!




Que diriez-vous du week-end de l'ascension ? fin mai il fera beau mais pas trop chaud et les sandalettes pas trop nombreuses encore  

Porquerolles c'est une très bonne idée, depuis le temps que je dois y aller


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Que diriez-vous du week-end de l'ascension ? fin mai il fera beau mais pas trop chaud et les sandalettes pas trop nombreuses encore
> 
> Porquerolles c'est une très bonne idée, depuis le temps que je dois y aller



Bon c'est retenu, apres je pourrais un peu moins, je bosse a partir de juin a st trop. Donc Porquerolles fin mai, ça pourrait être une bonne date. Reste à organiser ça, j'ai un ami qui a bossé sur l'île, je lui demanderai la liste des resto sympas .


----------



## FANREM (24 Avril 2006)

Juste un petit mot pour dire que je passe tous mes étés a Valescure (quartier de St Raphael au milieu des golfs), et qu'il serait sympa d'organiser quelque chose dans cette region avec du rosé qui coule a flot.
Ca nous changera de la biere


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot pour dire que je passe tous mes étés a Valescure (quartier de St Raphael au milieu des golfs), et qu'il serait sympa d'organiser quelque chose dans cette region avec du rosé qui coule a flot.
> Ca nous changera de la biere



repéré l'infidèle pfffiou


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> repéré l'infidèle pfffiou



ricard et rosé sont plus légers que la biere.... le secret de notre sveltesse


----------



## FANREM (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> repéré l'infidèle pfffiou



Pas sur que ce soit le bon mot, mais je ne cache pas que je mange (et bois) a tous les rateliers

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ricard et rosé sont plus légers que la biere.... le secret de notre sveltesse



miaouuuuuuuu moi qui avait pensé à toi  tite dédicace "vous préférez les chats..."  s'pèce de rOm1net ingrât va


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur que ce soit le bon mot, mais je ne cache pas que je mange (et bois) a tous les rateliers
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toumaï.



au fait bon voyage JF çà approche


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit mot pour dire que je passe tous mes étés a Valescure (quartier de St Raphael au milieu des golfs), et qu'il serait sympa d'organiser quelque chose dans cette region avec du rosé qui coule a flot.
> Ca nous changera de la biere



Et bien...  il était temps...      Pas de pbs tu nous concocte ça cet été et on bouge...


----------



## FANREM (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> au fait bon voyage JF çà approche



Tu crois pas si bien dire, je suis a fond dedans : chargement de l'iPod avec plein de nouveautes, achat de cremes solaires, j'ai meme mis tous le Sud des USA dans mon Gps pour ne pas perdre le nord


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> miaouuuuuuuu moi qui avait pensé à toi  tite dédicace "vous préférez les chats..."  s'pèce de rOm1net ingrât va



non je ne suis pas un ingrat... quelle mauvaise image de moi voyons   



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et bien...  il était temps...    Pas de pbs tu nous concocte ça cet été et on bouge...



pour porquerolles, le seul problème c'est que si on fait ça le soir, il n'y a plus de navettes pour le continent passé une certaine heure, et l'hébergement ça douille la-bas...ou alors reste la solution de la plage...


----------



## FANREM (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et bien...  il était temps...      Pas de pbs tu nous concocte ça cet été et on bouge...



Ce serait avec le plus grand plaisir, 
Faudrait voir avec Yip si on peut faire quelque chose. Autant se mettre a plusieurs

Je crois aussi que Tigrou est domicilié à moins de 2 kms de chez moi (ou du moins l'etait). Je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis longtemps


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> non je ne suis pas un ingrat... quelle mauvaise image de moi voyons
> 
> 
> 
> pour porquerolles, le seul problème c'est que si on fait ça le soir, il n'y a plus de navettes pour le continent passé une certaine heure, et l'hébergement ça douille la-bas...ou alors reste la solution de la plage...




 On peut y dormir..?  la maréchaussée ne vient pas nous déloger... 


Bon il faut faire des  notes, trouver les horaires de bateau, faire une fiche et nous mettre ça en ligne... avec la date si possible et ensuite nous verrons (surtout pour ceux qui ne sont pas sur place... faire 350 kms dans la journée c pas top...)...


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On peut y dormir..?  la maréchaussée ne vient pas nous déloger...



normalement si y a pas de feux (extremement interdit sur l'ile), personne ne devrait venir, j'ai fait pas de décuitage sur les plages de l'ile 




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon il faut faire des  notes, trouver les horaires de bateau, faire une fiche et nous mettre ça en ligne... avec la date si possible et ensuite nous verrons (surtout pour ceux qui ne sont pas sur place... faire 350 kms dans la journée c pas top...)...



y'a pas de pet, un pote bosse la bas, je lui demande tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

vais déménager dans l'sud moa pis pour les sirènes, l'océan, la plongée bref :hein: mais qu'est-ce que je fiche encore sur Paris


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> vais déménager dans l'sud moa pis pour les sirènes, l'océan, la plongée bref :hein: mais qu'est-ce que je fiche encore sur Paris



je te montrerai plein d'endroits sympas pour plonger , y a un tas de petites grottes sous marines de toute beauté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je te montrerai plein d'endroits sympas pour plonger , y a un tas de petites grottes sous marines de toute beauté



ahhhhhhhh me dit pas çà:hein: rOminet, çà me manque trop 
sont où les grottes du poisson chat  t'as ton CMAS3 pour m'y emmener?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhh me dit pas çà:hein: rOminet, çà me manque trop
> sont où les grottes du poisson chat  t'as ton CMAS3 pour m'y emmener?



malheureusement, je n'ai pas ce niveau là , mais pour l'encadrement, j'en connais quelques uns !!


----------



## Pongo (7 Mai 2006)

suis à l'Aguillon .... et vous ?


----------



## Alycastre (7 Mai 2006)

Pongo a dit:
			
		

> suis à l'Aguillon .... et vous ?


Hyérois ....


----------



## qualimac (11 Octobre 2007)

à Toulon il ya a QUALIMAC, je suis installée depuis 3 ans, avec 17 ans de mac derrière moi, je vends, je déapnne, je forme , www.qualimac.fr pour avoir un aperçu et mes coordonnées
beaucoup de pro sur mac ici, bienvenue !!
Nathalie MAUX


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

attention &#224; la pub, &#231;a passe pour une fois&#8230; :modo:


----------

